# Washing face...



## sarajy0523 (Jun 2, 2008)

What do you use to clean your malt's face? I used to use Johnson's baby shampoo that was tear free. And I tried it on my face and it STUNG my eyes like crazy! Can't believe that company advertised it as tear free. So I now use my facial cleanser on her but it's too expensive to do this way. Any suggestions on products? Thanks!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

sarajy0523 said:


> What do you use to clean your malt's face? I used to use Johnson's baby shampoo that was tear free. And I tried it on my face and it STUNG my eyes like crazy! Can't believe that company advertised it as tear free. So I now use my facial cleanser on her but it's too expensive to do this way. Any suggestions on products? Thanks!


Spa lavish blueberry facewash


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> Spa lavish blueberry facewash


Same here, I love Spa lavish!!!!!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Spa lavish blueberry facewash


i use it daily! Fabulous stuff, lasts forever, smells divine, Pearl just jumps into my arms when I ask, "up" for beautifying:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am shocked that the baby shampoo stung your face. I have had at the least 3 different eye doctors tell me to use it daily. I was supposed to wash my entire eye area which I did and for me it did not cause any stinging.
Now do you blow dry after you wash the face?


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am only allowed to towel dry the feisty fluff's face. Soooo cute wet!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I tried different natural baby shampoos from Whole Foods until I found California Baby Calendula Shampoo. It's very gentle, pure, low foaming, naturally tear free and the smell is amazing, very clean and fresh. I use it between weekly shampoos on face and private areas.
California Baby Natural & Organic Products Calendula Shampoo & Bodywash

Johnsons Baby Shampoo contains contains a formaldehyde releasing preservative (quaternium-15), a chemical anesthetic that stops tearing and 1,4 dioxane, synthetic fragrance and phthalates,which are carcinogens. 
If you google Johnsons Baby Shampoo you will also see dangerous and cancer. So disturbing on many levels. 

(I used to use Spa Lavish but found it too drying and damaging to hair, and was also concerned about the synthetic fragrance and ingredients.)


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

puppy lover said:


> I tried different natural baby shampoos from Whole Foods until I found California Baby Calendula Shampoo. It's very gentle, pure, low foaming, naturally tear free and the smell is amazing, very clean and fresh. I use it between weekly shampoos on face and private areas.
> California Baby Natural & Organic Products Calendula Shampoo & Bodywash
> 
> Johnsons Baby Shampoo contains contains a formaldehyde releasing preservative (quaternium-15), a chemical anesthetic that stops tearing and 1,4 dioxane, synthetic fragrance and phthalates,which are carcinogens.
> ...


So what do you use for the weekly shampoo? How does this product do in regards to fighting tear stains?


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> So what do you use for the weekly shampoo? How does this product do in regards to fighting tear stains?


For weekly shampoos I rotate between Aubrey honeysuckle or chamomille shampoo with the California Baby Conditioner diluted, and EarthBath Shampoo and Conditioner for Puppies. (Once in a while I use Aubrey Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo to get rid of build up - on me and them.)
For tear staining, I found probiotics work better than any product.
When my two were puppies, I used Annas Castle Bath Tear Stain Kit (very pure), and it helped, but did not totally eliminate staining. There are 8 reviews for this product so you may want to read them. 
Proven tear stain remover- natural tear stain remover


----------

